# Suche free Webanwendung zu testen Last, Performance



## Photab (14. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich mache eine Studiensarbeit in der eine basierte J2EE Anwendung Last und Performance getestet wird. Habe leider nur .Net Anwendung entwickelt. Kennt jemand Links oder Resource wo eine free Webanwendung zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Photab


----------



## electren (14. Mrz 2007)

Es gibt diverse CMSe in J2EE die Open Source sind...

hier findest du einige http://java-source.net/open-source/content-managment-systems

OpenCMS brauchst du nur deployen - arbeitet allerdings ohne DB

Grüße ele


----------



## Guest (15. Mrz 2007)

electren hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt diverse CMSe in J2EE die Open Source sind...
> 
> hier findest du einige http://java-source.net/open-source/content-managment-systems
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2007)

Photab hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache eine Studiensarbeit in der eine basierte J2EE Anwendung Last und Performance getestet wird. Habe leider nur .Net Anwendung entwickelt. Kennt jemand Links oder Resource wo eine free Webanwendung zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> ...



mein mann 

womit machst du die lasttests?! loadrunner?!


----------

